# Homesteading in Missouri



## Dr Joe

Hello everyone.. My name is Dr Joe. I just retired, moved from Washington and bought myself a little piece of heaven in Missouri.. Been dreaming and planning this for over 40 years.. Everything finally lined up, well almost everything. I look forward to exploring this site, meeting like minded people and sharing ideas..


----------



## happy hermits

Welcome Hope to hear about your journey


----------



## ridgerunner1965

where are you located in mo? im about 45 min south of Joplin.

the freedom here is just crazy. if you are rural enough you can basically do anything you want.

I don't need permits to build anything. I could start a new house tomorrow and nobody would care. technically yu need a sewer permit but yu can put in 1 a year for yourself if yu go thru correct channels.

if your a landowner yu can hunt free of charge on your own land. well for deer anywy. just watched 5 deer run across my back yard.

im a local been here since 74.

all my neighbors are at least a 1/4 mi away. I don't do anything that i would not want them to do to me.

works well here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I have a place near Alton, Missouri. Lots of folks on HT around!


----------



## Dr Joe

Thanks Happy Hermits and Ridgerunner 1965,

My place (3 acres of Sherwood Forest) is about 15 miles north of Bolivar.. 2 miles of gravel county road on a dead end. I thought about starting from scratch, but when I stepped onto this place.. the spirit spoke to me.. and I felt at home. The older trailer isn't much, but it is livable.. It will be completely different when I get through with the remodeling.


----------



## FreeRange

Welcome Dr. Joe. My kids are in Missouri and I figure one day we'll move there too.


----------



## GTX63

I have seen longtime urban/suburban folks retire and build new homes on raw land and I've seen some just drag an RV under a carport. Very few people who are living out in "the sticks" care much about keeping up with the Jones. Contentment seems to be a common theme.


----------



## po boy

Welcome


----------



## miggyb

Hi, I have a place in Phelps County. The common theme ,in this thread, freedom and contentment ring true.


----------



## Dr Joe

Thanks for the welcome folks..

I have always lived in the country. Not very fond of the concrete jungles. Like most of you, I prefer living with nature. I swear I was born in the wrong century..


----------



## kinnb

Welcome!


----------



## oldasrocks

If you run out of ticks and chiggers we would be happy to send some to you.


----------



## Dr Joe

Thanks OldasRocks, 

I appreciate it. My chickens and Muscovy ducks do a pretty good job of keeping the population down.. I don't get any more in the house, since I planted the mint around it.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hi and Welcome.

Great idea planting the mint!


----------



## frogmammy

Mu uncle Claud (his spelling, not mine) used to start out with a trailer and keep adding rooms and moving walls around until the trailer was buried. If you went as long as six months without going out to his place, you MIGHT have a problem finding it. Was always fun roaming around inside and trying to figure out which parts were trailer.

Do you fish? You're fairly close to Pomme De Terre Lake and they have a GREAT variety of fish for your angling, and eating, pleasure.

Mon


----------



## Dr Joe

That sounded interesting.. When I get done. about the only thing that will be trailer, will be the frame.. Yes, Pomme De Terre lake is about 200 yards from the corner of my property.. I haven't fishing in many years.. Once things settle down a little.. I will have to give it a try..


----------



## Lisa Rollens

Dr Joe said:


> Hello everyone.. My name is Dr Joe. I just retired, moved from Washington and bought myself a little piece of heaven in Missouri.. Been dreaming and planning this for over 40 years.. Everything finally lined up, well almost everything. I look forward to exploring this site, meeting like minded people and sharing ideas..


Hi Dr Joe, I was just up in your territory last week. Guy had 170 fire bricks on Craigslist and I needed them! Before that I'd never heard of Flemington, and I've lived here for 13 years, almost!


----------



## Team Honey Badger

ridgerunner1965 said:


> where are you located in mo? im about 45 min south of Joplin.
> 
> the freedom here is just crazy. if you are rural enough you can basically do anything you want.
> 
> I don't need permits to build anything. I could start a new house tomorrow and nobody would care. technically yu need a sewer permit but yu can put in 1 a year for yourself if yu go thru correct channels.
> 
> if your a landowner yu can hunt free of charge on your own land. well for deer anywy. just watched 5 deer run across my back yard.
> 
> im a local been here since 74.
> 
> all my neighbors are at least a 1/4 mi away. I don't do anything that i would not want them to do to me.
> 
> works well here.


What about wells?

Our hesitation is from reading about how so many people spend thousands on well maintaining and repair


----------



## Team Honey Badger

ridgerunner1965 said:


> where are you located in mo? im about 45 min south of Joplin.
> 
> the freedom here is just crazy. if you are rural enough you can basically do anything you want.
> 
> I don't need permits to build anything. I could start a new house tomorrow and nobody would care. technically yu need a sewer permit but yu can put in 1 a year for yourself if yu go thru correct channels.
> 
> if your a landowner yu can hunt free of charge on your own land. well for deer anywy. just watched 5 deer run across my back yard.
> 
> im a local been here since 74.
> 
> all my neighbors are at least a 1/4 mi away. I don't do anything that i would not want them to do to me.
> 
> works well here.


How many acres must you own to hunt fir free?

Thank you.


----------



## goodatit

Team Honey Badger said:


> How many acres must you own to hunt fir free?
> 
> Thank you.


five acres


----------



## Team Honey Badger

Thank you! I will look into this


----------



## big rockpile

We lived many years in Lead Mine, guy bought us out because he said I killed all the Deer in the county. 

Then we moved a short time 5 miles North of Wheatland by Truman Lake. The Guy had taken all the Top Soil and sold it, then buried junk all over, then seeded Fescue. We found the Well Pump was needing replace and there was Electrical problems in the House. It was a mess.

We got out of there moved to Bennett Spring close to Lebanon. Me and my wife are Semi Retired but work for Homeland Security. Still have a Cabin 10 miles from Warsaw. Hunt and Fish Corps of Engineer Land and Mark Twain National Forest.

We only have 3 1/2 acres here but don't have any animals other than couple Dogs and small Garden.

Fished Pomme de Terre Lake this morning and caught two Channel Catfish.

big rockpile


----------

